# Limestone Screening Or Sand Paver Base



## atw58 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi folks,

Need your advice.

I have a contractor coming to put interlocking pavers in our driveway very soon. Most companies in the Toronto Ontario area use limestone screening for the paver base instead of the recommended base sand. Can you comment if this is acceptable.

Thanks for your speedy replies.


Art


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Who in the world would recommend as sand base.

You use the same material for base that you would use for an asphalt pavement. You cannot compact sand unless it is dirty.

Over the base, which must be compacted AND properly graded, you put in a 1" sand setting bed. - The sand is uncompacted and screeded. Pavers are the set tightly, fine sand spread on the surface and the entire area is compacted with a plate vibrator to even out and lock the pavers together.

Go to the Interlocking Concrete Paving Institute site (icpi.org - I beleive) for everything want to now about paving installation. They have certified many installers in the Toronto area.


----------



## atw58 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry I meant sand as the bedding for the paver not the gravel base.

Art


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

For the setting bed, just use a clean concrete sand. If it is on the fine end, it can also be used on the surface for final vibration. It intended that the setting bed NOT compacts, since that makes evening out and filling joist difficult.

Don't let the contractor omit the edge restraint (plastic, steel, aluminum, concrete). This is aboulutely necessary to provide stability.


----------

